# LOA for many weeks - now 3/5ths engaged at ROA - arrrrr!



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!
Thanks again for this wonderful service you guys give us - bless you both and     for all your hopes and dreams to be fullfilled. 

Do hope you can be honest and help me...

My lil one has been a good girlie - heads down since 23weeks and sat at LOA for weeks and weeks then this weekend she shunts down and I have found out she has shifted into ROA and is 3/5th engaged.

Will she turn now she is 3/5ths engaged? I'm trying head to floor bum in air (to get her out of pelvis) with then lots of hip circling, plus laying on left at night, is this likely to help?

In ROA what percentage of babies know to turn the right way and what percentage don't? 
A friend had one that didn't and it wasn't an easy labour! Epidural, Episiotomy and Ventouse. Hence my mild (!) anxiety about this.

Thanks in advance for your help with this.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There is absoloutely no problem with being in the ROA position.  As long as it's OA, and not OP, it won't affect your labour, wichever side your baby's back is in.  It just means that your, and the back is towards the right side.  Your friends labour won't have been troublesome due to being ROA, as it honestly doesn't make any difference.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya emilycaitlin,

Thanks for your reassurance and information...

But my Midwife said that optimum postition is LOA - I understand that this is because it is the most natural way for the baby to turn during labour - is this not the case then? Why is LOA the most optimal postion over ROA?

Could I ask one other question - in your opinion how much will my previous labour help with this one (sadly   I had a medical termination in July last year at 24weeks)? Botht the Consultants and midwife are treating this as a second labour but I'd really value your opinion and some information on how this ma help.

My midwife said it should be ok and was trying to get me not to worry about it the ROa turn but I'm just annoyed that she has been at LOA for weeks only to move to ROA now - lil tyke! I'm also being told I'm in for a bit of a biffer (and I ain't all that big!) so i need all the help i can get to help her come out with ease! I'll do all I can to keep her anterior with leaning forwards lots for gravity to help!  

Good luck with your cycle this month  

Thanks everso.

Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Charlie

Emily and Jan are away for the weekend  

They will reply when they return after a well deserved break!

Jxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Your body does not forget labour even if it was under tragic circumstances like yours therefore it will be like a second labour.

As emilycaitlin syas dont worry about an ROA position as long as it is not OP thats good!

Jan


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Thanks Jan. I appreciate the reassurance. I'll go and promise to stay calm about it now!  Charlie xxx

I wonder if this is of any use to you with all the OP issues girls have ...

I saw this on the web a few days ago - it may be of interest to anyone who has a posterior postioned baby...

http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/presentation.htm

Sounds easy enough for DH / DP or an other to do for you. Plus can work in breech too.

Love Charlie xxx


----------

